# power window out of track 98'expedition



## MACDADDY0401 (Jan 13, 2005)

hi - hey just wondering, does anyone know how to fix a window that has come out of track?
I have a 98 4x4 expedition, the passenger side power window was being let down, and i seen the glass drop at one end (i guess it came out of track ) i had to pull it back up on that corner,and help guide it back up as my wife held the up button. - the window motor works fine, but i know the glass has somehow come out of the track- im sure if i go to roll it down again ,it will fall again -- so how do i fix it ??? ( i might add- its a 98 ford expedition- power windows &locks, power mirror(not heated)..
thanks for any advice - iv never tore into a door before !!
ron


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I did this once on a car. You need to take the panel off,sounds like the glue in the track separated from the window. Or the bracket that holds it in place came loose. I would just pay a glass company to fix it. It's a pain if you don't do it right and have to take everything apart again!


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

Driver's side on my 98 does it all the time. The glass is glued to the brackets. I've had a glass co. reglue it twice and I did it myself twice. Never got it to last more than a month. Finally had to buy a new door glass from Ford with the brackets already attached.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I had to pull out the light duty welder and weld the track on my Windstar.
The spot weld had broke off the channel's bracket. It would let the window fall out of the track.
No way was I going to pay $40 for the $2 piece of channel !


----------

